# Krankengymnast manuelle Therapie / Osteopathie



## GertFroebe (28. April 2005)

Die Trainingsaufzeichnungen zeigen: Seit nun drei Jahren immer wieder verdrängte, stetig zunehmende Probleme in der Hüfte. Zur Zeit fällt sogar das Gehen schwer. 
"Gelenke, Knochen, es ist alles in Ordnung. Es handelt sich um ein muskuläres Problem." Damit hat mich mein Kumpel und Arzt von den Ängsten vor einem echten Schaden erlöst. Leider ist seine Praxis rund 300 km entfernt und er kennt hier keinen Krankengymnast. 
Könnt ihr einen Krankengymnast für Manuelle Therapie und/oder  Osteopathie empfehlen? Von Forchheim, Erlangen bis Nürnberg ist alles recht, Hauptsache, er/sie macht seine Sache gut und bringt einen aktuell kaum gehfähigen Biker wieder in Form. Ich will wieder richtig laufen können (Biken geht glücklicherweise) und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!!!!!


----------



## YoEddy (29. April 2005)

Probiers mal bei Thomas Borowski. 0176/20070824. Er ist Physio-Therapeut in Nürnberg und selbst sehr guter Radsportler.
Sag Du kommst von Norbert.

Gruß
N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (29. April 2005)

Hallo "Gert" !

Kannst Du Dein Problem vielleicht ein wenig näher beschreiben (kannst DU natürlich auch gerne per persönliche Mail machen).

Schmerz (nur) bei Belastung ? Ziehend, stechend, bohrend. 

Hast Du sonst noch latente Beschwerden ?

Treten die Beschwerden nur beim Radfahren oder z.B. auch beim Laufen auf bzw. machst Du neben dem Radfahren noch einen anderen Sport ?

Fährst Du MTB und Rennrad bzw. was fährst Du (lange Touren, Rennen, Freeride, etc.) ?

Dehnst Du Dich regelmäßig und wenn ja, welche Dehnübungen machst Du bzw. welche Muskelgruppen dehnst Du ?

Summa summarum müßte man sicherlich erst einmal eine ordentliche Anamnese machen, um Dir helfen zu können. Die Beschwerden in der Hüfte könnten viele verschiedene Ursachen haben (nicht nur knöchern oder muskulär). 

Sollten die Bescwerden nicht alleine muskuläre Ursachen haben, dann wärst Du sicherlich mit einem Osteopathen gut beraten, da er die Zusammenhänge im menschlichen Körper ganzheitlicher sieht [ich habe leider keine osteopathische Ausbildung :-( ]

Gruß, Sandra


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2005)

hallo gerd,

würde mich jetzt auch interessieren wie "sicher" der verdacht mit der hüfte ist. denn es könnten auch "nerven" probleme sein. sandra hat ja schon gefragt, beschreibe mal mehr die probleme. oder was du sonst noch für veränderungen hast!!

denn wenn es die hüfte wäre, hättest du beim biken sicher auch probleme.

grüße coffee


----------



## GertFroebe (29. April 2005)

@YoEddy
Danke für den Tipp!!! Bin schon bis zur Praxis durchgedrungen. Knifflig ist nur meine Terminlage. 2 Wochen Rad-Urlaub (2000 km) stehen an, außerdem werde ich ab Montag nur selten unter der Woche hier sein. Mal sehen, ob wir uns zusammenfinden.

@Sandra, Coffee
Mein Problem: Die Schmerzen kommen vom Laufen. Seit meinem letzten Halbmarathon geht gar nichts mehr. Im nichtsportlichen Bekanntenkreis mache ich mich lächerlich, weil Gehen nicht mehr gerade sportlich wirkt und unter meinen Sportskollegen gibt es Mitleid, das ist auch nicht besser.
Die Probleme tauchten früher ab und an auf, meist am Ende meiner Laufsaison wenn es sowieso auf's Rad ging. Diese Regelmäßigkeit ist mir erst klar geworden, als ich jetzt mal meine Trainingsaufzeichnungen gezielt nach "Hüfte" gefiltert habe und die Dauer in die Lauf-km/Monat-Kurven eingemalt habe. Die Zeiträume sind dann doch erschreckend.
Die Symptome fand ich beunruhigenderweise ähnlich für Arthrose beschrieben. Es beginnt mit einem stechenden Schmerz in der Hüfte, der bei weiterer Belastung im Laufe der nächsten Wochen bis in das Knie ausstrahlt und beim Auftreten wie elektrisierend wirkt. Das Bein knickt praktisch gelegentlich leicht weg. Diesmal kam es ganz schnell sehr heftig und reicht jetzt runter bis in die seitliche Wade (außen). Letzte Woche hatte ich selbst beim Einschlafen noch Schmerzen. Auch auf dem Bike macht sich die Sache schon bemerkbar.
Eine kaum auffällige seitliche Fehlhaltung im Lendenwirbelbereich weist auf die Ursache hin. Es handelt sich um eine Muskelfaszienverkürzung, die sich vom Lendenwirbelbereich aus über den Gluteus bis zum Ansatz am Wadenbeinkopf auswirkt. Dort sitzt dann ein Nerv, der ebenfalls gereizt wird und bis zum Knöchel abstrahlen kann. Der Tipp mit dem Nerv war also ganz richtig. Mittlerweile glaube ich auch, dass meine üble Zerrung vom letzten Jahr ebenfalls auf das Konto dieses Problems geht. Tempotraining vergibt keine noch so unbewusste Fehl-/Schonhaltung. Jetzt geht es darum, Verkürzung und resultierende Fehlhaltung wieder zu korrigieren etwa 4 Doppelstunden sollten erst mal reichen. 
Interessant ist, dass das eigentliche Problem Muskelfaszienverkürzung kaum auffällt. Erst mit Laufumfängen von 70 km / Woche und mehr verursacht die Geschichte spürbare Probleme. Sicherheitshalber hatte ich aber Lendenwirbel- und Hüftbereich röntgen lassen - bin im Alter, wo man sich fragt, was noch so geht - und das sah alles Top aus. Was bin ich erleichtert!!! Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich mir nun drei Jahre den Spaß habe einschränken lassen. Jetzt suche ich einen Therapeuten, der das in den Griff kriegt und den ich auch langfristig einbinden kann. 
Mein Arzt sagt, das müsse nicht unbedingt ein Osteopath sein, wichtig sei vor allem eine gute Manuelle Therapie. Da ich in früheren Jahren viel Zeit und Hoffnung bei Leuten verloren habe, die sich mit Sportlern nicht ausreichend auskennen, hoffe ich auf diesmal auf mehr Glück. Einige Dauerbaustellen würde ich endlich gerne mal in Angriff nehmen, z.B. Rücken und Bänder. Denn da die "Hardware" top in Schuss ist, würde ich doch mal gerne einen Halbmarathon in 1:23 ... 1:20 laufen. Man muss auch Träume haben, oder?


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2005)

hallo gernd,

ich kenne das nur zu gut. aber manchmal muss man eben erstmal wieder "kleinere" brütchen backen als wie sie in den träumen zu sehen sind.

bezüglich verkürzung der sehnen/muskeln ist radfahren ja auch hier leicht förderlich ;-( deshalb ist eine anständige krankengymnastik sicher unausweichlich. viel wichtiger finde ich aber, das du dir die "zeit" gibst udn nicht zuviel und vorallem zu schnell etwas willst, wofür dein körper einfach etwas länger braucht. denn durch ungeduld macht man dann auch viel kaputt, und das dann evtl dauerhaft.

röntgen hin oder her, hast du auch einen kernspinnt machen lassen? würde ich hier auch mal anraten. schaden tut es nicht, aber man sieht einfach mehr als auf dem röntgenbild.

übrigens, man kann sich auch anderst als über zeit/strecke etwas beweisen;-) eben mit "step by step" und "nach seinen möglichkeiten"


Grüße coffee die weis wovon sie redet (siehe sig)


----------



## GertFroebe (29. April 2005)

Hi Coffee,

danke für die fürsorglichen Worte. Nur keine Sorge, ich bremse mich 
Die viele Jahre lang kleinen Sport-Brötchen werden seit ein paar Jahren in meist moderaten Steps wieder größer. Größer als mittelgroß ist für die Wecken nicht geplant. Alle meine teilweise langjährigen Problemchen (Achillessehne, Tibia Kanten Syndrom, Knie, Fersensporn) sind seither dank kontinuierlichen Aufbaus verschwunden. Das hier werde ich auch noch los. 
Kernspin ist sicher aussagekräftig aber dafür gibt es hier glücklicherweise keinen Anlass. Die typischen Arthrosefälle für Sportler-Hüftgelenke lassen sich vom kundigen Arzt ausgezeichnet über die passive Beweglichkeit prüfen. Profifussballer sind hier seit langen Jahren Laborratten. Das kann für Betroffene extrem schmerzhaft sein - bei mir glücklichweise immer völlig schmerzfrei. Dank ein bisschen Medizinausbildung kann ich manche Röntgenaufnahmen sogar selbst noch ein wenig beurteilen. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, das Problem bald zu lösen. Einzige Sorge ist der übernächste Woche anstehende Urlaub. Im September wird das Lauftraining aber wieder intensiviert und mal sehen, was der nächste April bringt


----------

